# building the electric eye chicken coop door



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Ive envisioned having a chicken coop door that actually closes at a few minutes after dusk and opens a few minutes after dawn automatically, since I first had a bird killed baecause I forgot to close them up at nite. How can it be done if it can be?

I think if some one could come up with a package that actually worked for under $100 they might become a millionaire.


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

Using a solar cell seems an obvious place to start. A windscreen wiper motor from a wrecked car would open and close a chicken door easily enough if it was on a good hinge.

An alternative to the solar cell would be a clock or timer mechanism but you would have to adjust it for the seasons.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Furnaces use an "eye" to watch for a flame, no flame it switches the fuel pump off or closes the solinoid to kill the gas. 24 volt AC I think, but perhaps the voltage doesn't matter? (I really doubt it matters, so long as its low voltage) Just rig it to a relay that cycles a door opening motor.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Many schemes one can build. Lot depends on how big, heavy the door is and exactly how it operates.

The sensor can be a simple photocell. These change resistance as the amount of light changes. I use one to sense ambient light in my control computer. It works by building / spanning a sensor for input via the gamecard, that can allow direct control of 110 VAC or DC devices via X-10. Very cheap, the resistance change is huge, bright sunlite to dark, like in the MegOhms, you use a parallel resistor to span it to the desired range.

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=465&type=store

You can use a computer or dream up an electronic way to generate a bi-stable event based on setpoint. Something called a Point of Sale computer works wonderful in building a home automation type system. They still sell the one I use for ~$70.

Then you must dream up the actuator. Depends on how handy you are.

Simple is latch the door open by hand, release it via the controls, let gravity close / latch it closed. The relays in a car air handling system are perfect for this function. Duh, I am in the process of throwing a complete unit away.

Or you can have it spring powered with a latching system.

Or use air powered actuators, or look for a small electric one. Your air source can be a pumped up tire reservoir with solenoid valves to actuate. As in found in dishwashers or clothes washers.

The usual problem is to build the linkage to get the leverage, range of stroke needed. Yup the car windshield motor / linkage, if you can stop it exactly in the stroke can do both Open / Close functions from one motor / direction of rotation. Basically the same problem as automated greenhouse vents. Could web search for those.

All depends on the parts on hand. Fan motors and gear trains with limit switches out of washers or other appliances. Rube Goldberg would be proud. :worship: 

Being a millionaire from automating chicken house doors. Who would have thunk the demand would be that great.


----------



## unixguy (May 14, 2004)

I am working on this for my poultry house as welll... I am planning on using the 
actuator from an old 8' satelllite dish positioner.

Gotta love linear motion.

Unixguy.


----------



## unixguy (May 14, 2004)

Most of these actuators have BUILT-IN, Adjustable, limit switches,
and can be picked up at junkyards for a song. Just maske sure that 
they still work. New ones can be found with 18" travel for $75.


Unixguy.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

but what about plans or an off the shelf kit? you take this up to the chicken forum and they be all over it i bet


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

O' Boy this could be up there with "Why did the chicken cross the road"???

Or did the chicken make into the coop before the door closed? Would anti-collision provisions have to be provided? Could give "Pressed Chicken" a whole new meaning.  

I can see it now. $5000 limitatorque actuator recycled to control Abe's hen house door.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

garge door opener conected to a timer. solar eye could activate on a real cloady day! only thing is how to get the stray chickens in! maybe a feeder comes on 5 min, before the door closes?


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

YES, the garage door opener is probably the best actuator for this application. 

A timer won't work as daylight, sunrise, sunset changes daily and with the seasons, weather.

We need a computer and the power of software. Get the Epson IM-X40 here. 

http://www.timeline-inc.com/hacker.html#bank

Is the one listed as *Embedded 486 Computer $69.00 or 2 for $149.00

Complete enhanced Intel 486SX-33 based computer in ultra small (9-7/8L x 6-5/8W x 3-1/8H)case, Ideal for embedded operations or as a second computer.*

You can slap in a 2.5" hard drive or just do it via a floppy or even an external ZIP drive, really can deck this puppy out.  Doesn't have a floppy or hard drive as shipped but you can find them.

Or can use an old laptop, the one above is really built well for the purpose.

Now can control the garage door opener with either relay out via the parallel port or X-10 via the serial ports. Plus can do adaptive control. We have both time and the ability to sense ambient lightning conditions with the computer. Can bring a lot of data back in via either the gamecard or the input bits of the parallel port. Even store chicken count / status numbers in the IAC.

Plus so, so much more. We can start to count the chickens, both in and out and generate status reports and logs. Call wayward chickens that have not returned to the coop before closing the door via a bell, call chickens for automated feeding, maybe even get into egg production monitoring, poop depth, Lord so much to be done. Even automated chicken weighing or nest monitoring is not out the question.  

Rethinking the design of the door can also take this coop's game to a whole new level too.

Can the mail box door be next????????


----------



## John_in_Houston (Nov 26, 2003)

A 486 microcomputer controller is WAY overkill for something like this.

Shouldn't need much more than a photocell to sense dusk/dawn, a 555 timer chip to give the chickens some extra time to make it in, a relay to activate a small motor to open and close a counter-weighted door with maybe a contact sensor to detect when the door closes, and a couple of chips for control logic.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

OK guys, the robot builder to the rescue.

No PC or laptop needed just simply use an avr atmega8 chip programmed in bascom. 

Parts list
cds cell
atmega8
homemade linear actuator (10$)
motor driver circuit (non relay)
small dc gear motor
2 micro switches
mounting hardware

collision avoidance could be added with an IR pair.
set the time at 1/2 or 1 hour after dark to insure everyone is in.
lol that was easy, i might just have to make this one.

added - just checked all of my sources and this only cost about 40 in parts to make.

GA
www.botsandbytes.com


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

come on alien do it and link us to some pictures and make up a set of plans to sell - you might also even be able to come up with a kit eh?


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL I have already talked to my partner and the machine shop has been called.

Needed 1 victim to test this thing on his/hers poor chookies.

GA


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well I'd volunteer, but I doubt you want to come all the way to OK to install it. <G>

I'd love to have something that would close the door since I do have the occasional senior moment and once in a blue moon I'm not home at sundown. But I have an 8 foot wide, 1 ft high pop door on the coop. Keeps a few inconsiderate birds from blocking a small door so the others can't get in.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

OK, I ripped a couple of parts out of a robot and came up with some working code based on the minimilistic hardware needed so that part will not be an issue.

New thoughts -- opinions needed?

sensor at the door that fires off a strobe, alarm etc if something, including a chicken comes to the door after closing?

training buzzer that sounds a buzz say ten minutes before the door closes, or maybe 30 min then 20 min then 10 min ? etc...

door size 24 inches square? with rails for self installation.?

override button?

GA


----------



## John_in_Houston (Nov 26, 2003)

Well, for a more minimalistic approach, forget my 555 timer suggestion and use an RLC circuit energized by a solar cell - that way you get detection and timer in one circuit.

Sun goes down, the RLC slowly de-energizes. When the voltage drops below the threshold level of a diode, that could trigger the door close.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

John_in_Houston said:


> Well, for a more minimalistic approach, forget my 555 timer suggestion and use an RLC circuit energized by a solar cell - that way you get detection and timer in one circuit.
> 
> Sun goes down, the RLC slowly de-energizes. When the voltage drops below the threshold level of a diode, that could trigger the door close.


John, I am familiar with this circuit and it would work but I see a little problem with it...there is no timing device? you get door full closed or open based on threshold. Another issue might be during heavy, dark cloudy days??

I am thinking the cds cell because I can convert out to A2D then wait for a zero reading on an A2D port that will trigger a timing circuit (or code).

For both of our idea, the addition of a pot would allow the user to tune the sensitivity... I suppose there would definately be the need of an adjustment based on ambient light at each individual location, ie yard lights etc...?

GA


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

I just hope no chicken gets injuried in this experiment. Remember Murphy's Laws are still in effect. Surely there will be a train track nearby and the headlight will hit the sensor at exactly the right angle to cause a mystery door oscillator to happen. 

What about moonlight??? Full moon and the fox is on the prowl!!!!  

Remember all hardware screwups are best fixed with software. Solder is a poor software substitute and has no ability to be tuned in an adaptive manner. :no:


----------



## John_in_Houston (Nov 26, 2003)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> John, I am familiar with this circuit and it would work but I see a little problem with it...there is no timing device? you get door full closed or open based on threshold. Another issue might be during heavy, dark cloudy days??


I think that the timing is inherent in the circuit - you would pick the component values such that you have a fairly long time constant. 

Dark cloudy days would be a problem. It might be better to use a photoresistor as suggested above, because you'd have better control over the sensitivity.

Off the top of my head here, but the photoresistor could act as a pull down resistor that controls whether or not a DC source such as a motorcycle battery is energizing the RLC circuit. In practice, you'd probably have a 1000 ohm resistor in series with the photoresistor.

when there is enough light to 'open' the photoresistor, the battery would keep the RLC voltage at 6 volts. When it gets dark enough to 'close' the photoresistor, the RLC voltage would decay according to the time constant resulting from the component values.

Naturally, the same battery that energizes the circuit could also power the motor.

This all makes me miss my school days, or at least makes me wish I had an O-scope!


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Exactly the reason I am using the atmega8 mcu cosmic. Makes it very easy to program out anomalies such as short duration lights and of course very easy to deal with moonlight via software. I have to agree as a programmer that software is the solution.

GA


----------



## Steve in Ohio (May 10, 2002)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> OK, I ripped a couple of parts out of a robot and came up with some working code based on the minimilistic hardware needed so that part will not be an issue.
> 
> New thoughts -- opinions needed?
> 
> ...


 Hey yo Green so you work with Robots too????I started with P-50's an P-60's back in the 80's and now with Fanuc M I series.These are used for part loading in multi-axis machining centers,really big fun on power outages...............
back to the problem........I prefer the KISS approach.(Keep it simple stupid) with that said here's what I would do.Prox switch or limit switch that makes or closes circuit at door closed. If not closed timer starts say 5-10 min. whatever timer runs, starts strobe like on a tow motor or such.....tells owner Hey door open condition.Timer resets on door closed condition.............could be audible
Then you don't need linear actuators or linear programming or 486's or mother boards or axis boards................just legs .........please close door now.......


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is a conceptual drawing.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

guys the garage door opener has a built in circuit(at least the ones i have seen) that reverses the door when it hits something . remember K I S S


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Garage doors basically monitor the Amp load on the motor, if it jumps up then something must be wrong so it reverses itself. This solution is great for garage doors but not applicable here.

By using a bump sensor accross the bottom of the chicken door you get a two fer.. 1 you have a built in door closed sensor and 2 if you hit anything, in this case a chicky, on the way down it will automatically reverse without building a strain.

We could make it real killer by adding a video recognition system at the door.......... lol

GA


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont see it needing any bells horns or whistles. I dont know about any body else but my birds are in the coop very shortly after twilight and if there were some kind of timer that would ensure a 10 minute delay that would be plenty enough for safety. As far as the full moon setting her off- why not a timer of some sort incorporated to keep it shut a mimum of hours which could be a programable number that you could input according to the season?


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

KISS is the word!

Fit spring support to roosting rail, fit micro switchs to rail so that when all chickens are in bed the micro switch closes.

Last chicken hops onto rail and contact closes, simple circuit powers up a motor to drop the door.

Sun rises and chickens wake, first chicken off the perch causes contact to open which drops out a relay causing motor to wind the door up.

Even chickens are smarter than software.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

John Hill said:


> KISS is the word!
> 
> Fit spring support to roosting rail, fit micro switchs to rail so that when all chickens are in bed the micro switch closes.
> 
> ...


lol lets count the ways chickens are not smarter than software.
- all it takes is one broody hen in a nest box to throw this off
- what happens when you butcher, change springs?
- as chickens get heavier less will trigger door
- as you add more chickens the door will rigger sooner
- what if a chicken decides to stretch its legs at night
- what happens when door hits bottom (no switch ?)
- what happens when door hits top (no switch?)

Those are just a few of the easy problems to solve via hard and software.
I agree that this is a kiss project but not so kiss that it is not self adaptable. To KISS and you spend all of your time trying to get it to work which in that case I would vote for closing the door myself lol.


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

KISS ( MkII)

Door is finely balanced, when quite a few chickens get on the roost the door drops, when all chickens get off the roost the door raises. No electrics, only gravity and chicken power. No software either.

Chickens that are not indoors by 'lights out' are automatically culled by the neighbourhood predators.


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

SEMI-KISS

Door is activated by a pneumatic cylinder (example rubber bellows) which is connected to a bottle filled part filled with a volatile liquid.

Sun rises and warms liquid which evaporates producing an expanding gas that lifts the door. Temperature cools in eventide which causes liquid to condense which allows the door to drop.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Maybe a simple timer than can be set would be best


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A simple lamp timer connected to a small fan with some poly string from a weed eater affixed to the blades will accomplish the entire task. The timer will turn the fan off and on at the approximate time. The fan will rotate and when the fan is placed at the entrance/exit it will function as the "door" and the poly will not kill the chicken should it accidently trigger as the chicken is in the passage. The rotating poly will whip any predator should it attempt to enter. Obvious the price is right also and the technology is within everyones grasp.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok heres an idea.... maybe gonna cost a lot more than a 100 bux but worth a shot....

In remebering that the USAIP is gonna make everyone tag their poultry perhaps then another chip in said tag or tags could be usedto activate the door once a chicken comes within say 5 feet..... the reader on the door recognizes only tagged animals and the chickens can run in and predators cant follow..... of course should have a timer switch so that it couldnt opened until daylight should a bird get to close to the inside.....


as for just automation 20 years ago i had a book with a simple design in it to open and close house curtains at dawn/dusk used a couple of $3.00 photocells, similar in priciple to putting it up on a solar panel to continually face the sun [tracker] which was a good concept but lacked in being able to function in harsh conditions as dust gets in the eye.

Now im gonna have to travel a couple hundred miles to beat my old book out of my little brother...... he stole/borrowed indefinately when he left for college in '91 cause he was going into "lectronix" and i dont think he ever built any of those projects.

It can be done....

William


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

They sell the motorized drape / curtain / blinds units all ready to go. Probably could be adapted for this application. Very easy to build a controls interface.

http://www.smarthome.com/3182.HTML

Many guys hack this using automotive power windows motors / controls. Quite easy to do.

Some chicken is going to totally blow this entire scheme. Will be a big redesign, small door with just the right sensors and controls. Will work perfect. 

A chicken will get in the door and stand there to make a Grand Entrance / Exit and create a chicken traffic jam, massive conjestion on the I-Coop Loop. Other chickens will think, if she can do it so will I. Ah, and the World used to be so simple before electronics was introduced into the henhouse.


----------



## Steve in Ohio (May 10, 2002)

This is getting close to insanity.............So lets push it over the edge.......
PLC driven,say a 90-30 or so with remote I.O. and a remote operator interface say like an IDT panel with full color grahics and 3-D multi-page fault codes with chart building capabilties,add windows based OS,analog card for owner/operator temp. settings (low temp fault or high temp fault) next we add dial -up modem so owner/operator can be called via cell phone in case a fault takes place while owner/operator is off site.At this point we use an AC freq. drive motor with high resolution encoder for exact door position and ball screw assembly to move said door say 0-to 20in. per minute max.Next we need a Banner type "light curtain" for the door down saftey interlock,bump type switch won't work here because ice-snow and just chicken poop build up.This interlock also has E-Stop circuit both local and remote.Hey now we are cookin.......so we now add everything to be NEC code including all wiring terminations,all enclosures and wire-ways to be NFPA-70 tagged and marked per OSHA.All we need to do now is to burn a copy of the program to CD,and train owner/operator to troubleshoot using fault page history and hand held progammer...................I do think I just lost my mind................................


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Steve in Ohio said:


> I do think I just lost my mind................................


Naw, just starting to fully address the problem. Got to throw in some DGH data acquistion modules too. I have never found a good cheap source for these, would love to find some, for the chicken coop and all around the barnyard and beyond or many other projects.

http://www.dghcorp.com/ai/


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

KISS (III)

Buy a border collie and instruct her that all chickens must been in the coop at eventide. Show her how to close the door after them. Teach her that her breakfast relies on her getting the door open again in the morning.

Will never fail.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

John Hill said:


> KISS (III)
> 
> Buy a border collie and instruct her that all chickens must been in the coop at eventide. Show her how to close the door after them. Teach her that her breakfast relies on her getting the door open again in the morning.
> 
> Will never fail.


I know of a couple of McNab border collies that could fit that bill...... dogs are almost as smart as a human...... told to take cattle about 5-6 miles back to the ranch and keep them in the pen and they did, whilst the owner rode his horse back the other way to the truck and , loaded up and drove home the long way round [aout 20 miles], his cattle were there, with dog keeping them penned in the corral sitting in the gate opening. might work fer chickens, but $1000.00 fer a pup..... fer chickens..... dunno about that but more up in the realm of homestead action instead of "citified" chicken door.


William


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

John Hill said:


> KISS (III)
> 
> Buy a border collie and instruct her that all chickens must been in the coop at eventide. Show her how to close the door after them. Teach her that her breakfast relies on her getting the door open again in the morning.
> 
> Will never fail.



Won't work. Dogs kill chickens. Yes they do.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

you can't really be lumping border collies in with common dogs!!
signed Paige, (Ross' border collie)
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry guys I'll try to keep my BC off the computer. She steals the ball from the mouse anyhow. 

Why not a simple one way hatch like a dog door? Rig it with a timer and magnets to let it swing out or in as the day progresses. Will chickens swing up a lite weight door to get through?


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

Lateral thinking time.

What is the purpose of closing this door anyway? I believe it is to stop predators sneaking in at night to ravage the chooks.

What is the difference between predators and chooks? Chooks have two legs, predators have four (except in some areas where there may be predatory, nocturnal, birds, owls for example).

Assume ours is a case of four legged predators only. Place two conductive pads on the ramp up to the door, space these pads to exceed the standard chicken stride. Electrify the pads. A chicken cannot be eletrocuted because they never have a foot on both pads at the same time whereas a longer predator will be sizzled or at least shocked into abandoning their mission.

P.S. Please do not try to destroy my blind faith in border collies! :haha:


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

John Hill said:


> Lateral thinking time.
> 
> Electrify the pads. A chicken cannot be eletrocuted because they never have a foot on both pads at the same time whereas a longer predator will be sizzled or at least shocked into abandoning their mission.


Boy, that is sure to cause no problems at all. :no: 

Reminds me of this African guy I knew who was a recent arrival in the USA, rented a place in Roxbury and became convinced somebody was trying to break into his apartment while he was at work. Being the engineer type he rigged up 220 VAC so if you were standing in a particular spot and touching the doorknob, would zap you. Yup, you guessed it, bagged his landlord. :haha: 

Different strokes for different folks, what do you mean illegal????  O' Lord, lawyer heaven.  

Tell me about them dogs that can bring home the cows again. How are they for opening the fridge and getting a beer??? I thought that one in the commercial was a retriever???  Want one, any breed that can fetch a frosty, with no sipping.  Ok, can do the door thing too as a night job.


----------

